# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Mohon input..

## indra gunawan

Apakah bawal hitam ukuran besar dengan ukuran +- 50 cm dapat digabungkan di kolam koi secara di aquarium ikan bawal tersebut sudah kesulitan bergerak lagi..?

Mohon input akibat terburuk yang akan dialami oleh koi-koi..

Many thankss...

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

aduh, jangan om... pertama habis deh tuh sirip ekornya di makan.. kalo ga salah bawal punya gigi dan lebih mirip ikan piranha (apa senjenis kali ya?)

----------


## Radhius

> Apakah bawal hitam ukuran besar dengan ukuran +- 50 cm dapat digabungkan di kolam koi secara di aquarium ikan bawal tersebut sudah kesulitan bergerak lagi..?
> 
> Mohon input akibat terburuk yang akan dialami oleh koi-koi..
> 
> Many thankss...


estetikanya jelek om, kolam koinya terlihat kurang elegan/cantik karena campur2, digoreng aja kali bawalnya udah gede tuh hehehe (bercanda om)

----------


## sgotama

Harusnya sih nda apa2 om. Pacu( bawal hitam) sih emang vegetarian, jadi harusnya nda nyerang ikan lain. Tapi nda jaminan ya om. 
ini ada contoh community tank yang ada pacu sama koi nya. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpUT3...eature=related

cheers

----------


## indra gunawan

Terima kasih atas infonya om-om sekalian..

Timbul pertanyaan lain, Pada saat feeding, apakah normal-normal saja atau ada kondisi lain?
Maaf newbie banyak tanya..

----------

